# Ribeye vs skillet



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I think 1" to 1 1/4 inch is the perfect thickness. Yes you probably need to be more careful using a pan than over charcoal. Also use the finger method to check doneness. I learned it years ago cooking in a restaurant. It works.

https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/the_finger_test_to_check_the_doneness_of_meat/


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a five burner stove. The one burner in the middle is oval and I have a 
long iron grill for it, so I could cook two steaks, however, we always BBQ 
steak outside, even in the winter.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

The stove seems quicker. Hungry, really tired and working late. 

I’ve always eaten a lot of chicken. Its easy and there are so many ways to fix it that we like. But it’s like I woke up one morning and suddenly was tired of chicken! For me, cooking beef seems more time consuming.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I use the cast iron for steaks and burgers. If not enough room, people get theirs in stages.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

One at a time please. (couldn't resist)


We like them thick so we usually share one.


Skillet cooked I'm not convinced the bone adds to anything other than the cost but many may disagree.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Duh.......I didn’t think about sharing one.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Startingover said:


> These were delicious tonight. 2.58 lbs total. Even using my iron skillet no way could I get both in the pan. What do other people do when cooking on the stove?


Two cast iron pans, or sear sequentially and finish in oven.



Colbyt said:


> Skillet cooked I'm not convinced the bone adds to anything other than the cost but many may disagree.


The bone helps increase the difficulty in screwing up the entire steak by overcooking—you gotta be real stupid to get a bone-in well done all round.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Does your oven have a broiler? I avoid using mine in warm weather but have large broiler pans that cook somewhat similar to the BBQ, somewhat.

Also, My 2 large pans are extra deep so double as 5 qt pots (12" with lids). But big so can fit lots in to cook all at once.

Bud


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

huesmann said:


> The bone helps increase the difficulty in screwing up the entire steak by overcooking—you gotta be real stupid to get a bone-in well done all round.



Trust me I don't overcook them. Sometimes they are still mooing.


Or as my son so crudely says, "Dad wipes their butt and put them on the plate".


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> I have a five burner stove. The one burner in the middle is oval and I have a
> long iron grill for it, so I could cook two steaks, however, we always BBQ
> steak outside, even in the winter.


You BBQ or grill them?



Bud9051 said:


> Does your oven have a broiler? I avoid using mine in warm weather but have large broiler pans that cook somewhat similar to the BBQ, somewhat.
> 
> Also, My 2 large pans are extra deep so double as 5 qt pots (12" with lids). But big so can fit lots in to cook all at once.
> 
> Bud


I grew up with broiled steaks at home.
I rarely broil today for that very reason you mention. The excess heat and the guaranty of the smoke detector to go off.
But If you use the top shelf with the door ajar, you can get very good results under the broiler. You must preheat a broiler! Until red hot.
I mean they use salamanders in restaurants after all. 

I use the pan and oven method when I do steaks inside.
I quickly sear the steak on both sides, then slide it into the oven until rare.
Remove from oven and place on warm plate. Then lightly cover with foil and let stand for at least 10 minutes.
This will result in a perfect medium rare steak.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Like JV I grew up on broiled steaks too. Pretty hard to beat. Frying them in a pan just seems wrong to me. I like them on a grill. Sprinkled with onion or garlic salt.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

JV We grill them on the BBQ...

You know we have great steak houses
here in NY/LI...Peter Luger and Vintage and Ruth Chriss 
..I don’t like going to them cause
I hate to spend 200.00 + for a steak dinner ( not counting the tip)
for two people.

We go when I get gift certificates from our kids or from clients.

The reason I mention this is because Peter Luger gets ( he’s first)
all the prime cuts from the meat packing plants in NYC...( the prime cuts go to
all the restaurants) We can only get ‘choice’
from our butcher or the supermarket... I’m confused which is the
better cut prime or choice - I think prime) anyhow, our 
nephew is a meat supplier 
to all the restaurants in NYC; he told me that Peter Luger puts a whole bar of butter
on each steak after removing it from the grill...I imagine all the expensive
steak houses do so as well.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Dipping steak in butter is amazing. Got to do something with that melted butter after all the lobster is gone!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> JV We grill them on the BBQ...
> 
> You know we have great steak houses
> here in NY/LI...Peter Luger and Vintage and Ruth Chriss
> ...



:surprise: That's cheating! :wink2: How big are the steaks? 



My sister quoted a restaurateur who said "Use enough sugar, fat (& a third thing that escapes me) and people will come."


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The steaks are 59.00 to 69.00 Per Person.
This is where we go now...( when we get gift cards) Insigna steak house.

So a steak for two is 118.oo to 138.00 and that’s it,
the creamed spinach, potato & salad and anything else
you want is extra. creamed spinach is 15.00 , french
fries 14.00, greek salad 20.00...So, two hundred bucks dosen’t get
you a lot...steaks are delicious though.

https://insigniasteakhouse.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/Insignia-Dinner-Winter2020webprice.pdf

And they’re packed every night...and they don’t do lunch.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

wooleybooger said:


> I think 1" to 1 1/4 inch is the perfect thickness. Yes you probably need to be more careful using a pan than over charcoal. Also use the finger method to check doneness. I learned it years ago cooking in a restaurant. It works.
> 
> https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/the_finger_test_to_check_the_doneness_of_meat/


I'll have to try that, never have. I do have a couple rib eyes in the freezer too.:wink2:
I always cook with charcoal.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> The steaks are 59.00 to 69.00 Per Person.
> This is where we go now...( when we get gift cards) Insigna steak house.
> 
> So a steak for two is 118.oo to 138.00 and that’s it,
> ...



Are all the steaks Kobe beef?


They give the calves a copper deficiency so they can't walk & are tender. 


Edit - can't find an article right now but will keep looking.


https://www.bonappetit.com/entertaining-style/trends-news/article/kobe-wagyu-steak-myths


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I donno, if they are Kobe beef they would probably charge a lot more.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> I donno, if they are Kobe beef they would probably charge a lot more.



It said Kobe Beef at the top right hand corner of the menu.


Semi funny video about this. I should just join Peta. . .


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I cooked our steaks in butter with a dash of evoo. I simmer a clover of garlic first in the butter. 

TK, even this nice meat market only has Choice prime rib. We’re told they can’t get Prime. We have one more speciality meat market to try before giving up. We have Ruth Chris but not the others.

Ok, don’t know why I keep calling it prime rib when its not ‘prime’.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, the prime goes to the expensive steakhouses.

When we grill our steak, we sometimes put a ‘little’ butter
on the steak after it’s cooked while it’s resting. I say sometimes,
cause we don’t really need the extra calories.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

How were they? I don’t have much luck getting decent steak at Publix.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> The steaks are 59.00 to 69.00 Per Person.
> This is where we go now...( when we get gift cards) Insigna steak house.
> 
> So a steak for two is 118.oo to 138.00 and that’s it,
> ...


Restaurant prices are nuts. Food cost should be no more than 33% of the menu price. There is a steakhouse just down the road from me, I've never been there. His prices or as high or higher than those. We did go to a restaurant he had in another town. Overpriced and poorly cooked, folks quit going there, he closed.

https://www.killenssteakhouse.com/menu


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> My sister quoted a restaurateur who said "Use enough sugar, fat (& a third thing that escapes me) and people will come."


Probably salt.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> JV We grill them on the BBQ...


Gotcha. 



> We can only get ‘choice’ from our butcher or the supermarket... I’m confused which is the better cut prime or choice - I think prime)


USDA Prime is the best steak or any other Prime cut is supposed to be the best. In most cases it is correct. And you pay a premium for USDA Prime.
I can get Prime at Costco. Blue tray. Highly marbled and expensive. But available every day.
Note: I pick through the steaks in every store and once in a while I come across a pack of steak or steaks that can pass for Prime.
Now, I'm not sure if I'm just getting lucky, or the butcher has mis-marked them so he could get them. Not sure. But they always seem to be on the bottom. Under all the steaks.
And I look for them!



> he told me that Peter Luger puts a whole bar of butter
> on each steak after removing it from the grill...I imagine all the expensive
> steak houses do so as well.



Urban myth. I doubt thats true as most restaurants use the solid 1lb block or a giant tub of butter, not the 1/4lb stick we get at the grocery store.
Money is not the issue and the addition of butter myth is even apparent here in SC. (people say the same thing)
I know of no restaurant using that much better on a steak or why they would? 
However, it is common to get a scoop of compound butter on top of the steak just before its served.
This addition at the very end I guess is where the myth of the "whole stick of butter" came form.



Old Thomas said:


> How were they? I don’t have much luck getting decent steak at Publix.


Publix has excellent meat. Better than most stores. However its your responsibility to pick a tender steak. Not theirs.
I see people picking out steaks and see the mistake many/most make.
*They pick the steak with the least fat. *

Fat/marbling is the key to a tender steak. So Google steak marbling and see how much better you can do in any store. Become the steak expert. Learn how to choose a steak.
There is always (it seems) one package that actually could pass for Prime. But overlooked due to its fat content. The great marbling present.
This is good for me as those great marbled steaks overlooked by the masses become my Prime cut. Or close to Prime is what I mean.



huesmann said:


> Probably salt.


Salt. Salt is the key to very good cooking. The addition of salt can be the deal breaker between a good meal and a great meal.
Salt is so important in cooking. Salt just makes things taste so much better.
Restaurants use salt and the biggest reason things taste better there. They are not afraid to use as much salt as required to achieve the taste the chef is looking for.
Its not a secrete anymore.
Use salt. It improves everything.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Went with the daughter to NC on a business trip. We ate at a place called "Angus Barn" and it was the best ribeye I have had to date. Pricey, but she had food account for both of us and billed it to the company.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

J. V. said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Urban myth. I doubt thats true as most restaurants use the solid 1lb block or a giant tub of butter, not the 1/4lb stick we get at the grocery store.





But a well equipped one has a butter cutter (wire) which turns those 1 pound blocks into 4 sticks with 2 passes. There also ones that make pats.


But you are right most of them whip it with water to make it more spreadable.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> The steaks are 59.00 to 69.00 Per Person.
> This is where we go now...( when we get gift cards) Insigna steak house.
> 
> So a steak for two is 118.oo to 138.00 and that’s it,
> ...


That's a lot of $$$...much less here in cattle country but then again our seafood here is $$$ more than there but I suppose you're tired of seafood on the Island.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

O.T., they were wonderful. Very tender. I made sure to take them out of the fridge an hour before cooking and use a little McCormacks Montreal Steak Seasoning on them.

I decided not to buy any for the freezer as I already have enough beef in there and in hurricane season the power isn’t guaranteed.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> O.T., they were wonderful. Very tender. I made sure to take them out of the fridge an hour before cooking and use a little McCormacks Montreal Steak Seasoning on them.
> 
> I decided not to buy any for the freezer as I already have enough beef in there and in hurricane season the power isn’t guaranteed.



Maybe a thread for food for Hurricane Season would be good, in case of power outage. Lately, I've been playing around with what foods last longer, especially, meat like Prosciutto, Smoked Salmon, salty Deli meats. . .it's all in the salt.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik, I bought canned chicken. But thats a good idea


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Nik, I bought canned chicken. But thats a good idea



I bought a lot of Swanson canned chicken when the coronavirus panic first hit, but, boy, you can get tired of it. I gave a lot to my cats & the feral cats I feed. They like it as much as the Chicken livers, Smoked Salmon and roasted chicken!:wink2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik, yeah I imagine it will get boring. It’s something to keep protein quote up. But without a fridge there won’t be any mayo or sauces. I have broth and dried noodles so maybe a soup.

Between my house, daughters house and the office maybe one place will have power.

I have a cupboard in the den stocked with “hurricane food”.

In the news about hurricane Laura they said to take digital photos of imported papers. Something I didn’t think of. 

Have you trapped an neutered the feral cats? My sister-in-law made pets out of her feral cats.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

About 40 have been trapped and neutered and had Rabies shots. It's an 8 acre property where people dump cats, or lose them while traveling on I-5. Or just don't take care of them. There's still about 10, unfixed. 



Some toms that are expert at not being trapped. So the sweet red tabbies with white feet get trapped and fixed but the slinky part wild cat gray tabby ones don't. So now the kittens all look like guess who? There's feral one I call Big Daddy who is 5! The average Tom only lives 1 & 1/2 yrs because they prowl 10 sq miles!


I have a few cats I tamed, at home. I like the wildness. They're funny. They're eating chipped ice right now, who knew?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You could buy small mayo jars on sale & stock them up. Use until you feel uncomfortable. Or find the small foil mayo packets.


----------

